# Yo Kevin.... Pass it back....



## Sand4x105 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kevin Durant hitting a bong... you decide...

http://deadspin.com/kevin-durant-tweets-smoking-selfie-deletes-it-says-he-1498491019


----------

